# Front Speaker Help



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

I bought some 4x6 Rockford Fosgate speakers for my doors and when i went to put them in the new speakers wont fit with the screw holes and the magnet is too big to fit in the original spot. What suggestions do you guys have to help me out?


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

Theres no need to reply. I got the speakers to fit.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

free post


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Fucking Mexicans and there PepBoy Spinner Hubcaps?????? What the FUCK!!!!! are u serious I have never seen any mexicans with hubcap spinners, one or two maybe but not all of us are like that. Most ppl I see with them are white or either black


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Rice = Diversity

Don't matter what color you are ricer can be drawn on anybodies face.

-Alex


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hooper0577 said:


> Theres no need to reply. I got the speakers to fit.




fuck you, im mexican and i dont have those plastic spinner caps, there fucking gay, even the original ones.....one more thing you idiot......dont confuse mexicans with the rest of the latinos.....its like if we compare WHITE (AMERICAN) with white FRENCH or GERMANS!!! :dumbass:


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Loki said:


> fuck you, im mexican and i dont have those plastic spinner caps, there fucking gay, even the original ones.....one more thing you idiot......dont confuse mexicans with the rest of the latinos.....its like if we compare WHITE (AMERICAN) with white FRENCH or GERMANS!!! :dumbass:


100% Agreed. personally I'm Asian - Phillipeno, spanish american, Viet and Cambodian. But before you make a comment in your Sig that focuses and directs a stereotype to ones race take a good look at what youre sayin. You don't know what any of us are here and if you would have put fuckin ****** or gooks I'd be pissed and hunt you down. Same as his ordeal Basically, Its just like me posting up with a sig. saying "Fucking White trash are their gay spinner hub caps". You'd be upset just as everyone else and I'd say the majority of the people here are white. We are here to learn about Nissan's not discriminate against other people because your dumb ass wanted to stereotype something you saw and then all of a sudden everyone who looks like them, talks like them, and walks like them is a "fuckin Mexican" is plain out ignorant. Well since your next comment will be something similiar to " It was just a joke" goto http://www.dirtyjokepost.com/menu.php?CAT=Racial and post your racial shit there, but when you bring your comments here try and remind yourself that not everyone is like you. 

-Alex


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

100% Mexican and I dont get down like that with cheap ass hubcaps> i agree with Loki's comment on the real spinners :thumbdwn:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Slo_240 said:


> 100% Agreed. personally I'm Asian - Phillipeno, spanish american, Viet and Cambodian. But before you make a comment in your Sig that focuses and directs a stereotype to ones race take a good look at what youre sayin. You don't know what any of us are here and if you would have put fuckin ****** or gooks I'd be pissed and hunt you down. Same as his ordeal Basically, Its just like me posting up with a sig. saying "Fucking White trash are their gay spinner hub caps". You'd be upset just as everyone else and I'd say the majority of the people here are white. We are here to learn about Nissan's not discriminate against other people because your dumb ass wanted to stereotype something you saw and then all of a sudden everyone who looks like them, talks like them, and walks like them is a "fuckin Mexican" is plain out ignorant. Well since your next comment will be something similiar to " It was just a joke" goto http://www.dirtyjokepost.com/menu.php?CAT=Racial and post your racial shit there, but when you bring your comments here try and remind yourself that not everyone is like you.
> 
> -Alex


WORD....this was really GOOD


Shit man ive seen dummb ass ppl puttin the RACE logo's racing cover seats, mats, and even the white gay stripes on top, with there CHROMED painted hub caps, and you dont see me, HAHAHAHAHA THOSE DUMMB ______ there all the same, wanna be raicers!

Seriously so far ive seen about 5, 3 trucks and 2 frikin honda accord's (89-91)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wutever u guys needa chill the fuck out... he can say whatever he wants in his sig... freedom of speech. and if you can't handle him saying "fucking mexicans" then u needa just stay away from the internet.



> dont confuse mexicans with the rest of the latinos.....its like if we compare WHITE (AMERICAN) with white FRENCH or GERMANS!!!


how is he directings it towards "latinos" his sig only says mexicans... plus he didn't even say it to any of you directly... your just taking this out of hand..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

ummm IBTL


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate that shit when people say crap like that. white trash, i dont care about and im all white. cause theres fucking 
drunk ass white guys with a patchy beard livin in a trailer with a rebel flag covering the broken window, and then theres clean white people. it applies to everybody. theres lazy pieces of shit black people who do nothin but get high and then theres hard working ones with a good attitude. 

theres also some piece of shit mexicans and good ones. dickhead asians and great ones. i get very offended by anybody saying *****. the girl ive been with for almost 2 years is chinese and i dont get why people are so ignorant towards people like her


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im white trash and im proud!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you're all gonna get banned unless you stop w/ the racial comments. the admins/mods are in a ban-everybody mood..
btw.. no more "ibtl"s either. you post it and you will be banned for 24hrs


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

IPTL!. in preceding the lock. its time to get original. what if i say it in spanish!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> the admins/mods are in a ban-everybody mood..


on you. 



> btw.. no more "ibtl"s either. you post it and you will be banned for 24hrs


caught you


> ummm IBTL


you too Bumpin 



> IPTL!. in preceding the lock.


close enough


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dooooood.. kevin.. stop drawing so much attention to me.. scott/adam are watching me


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay...this thread is LOCKED. My reason for closing it is that it has deviated completley from the original thread topic. Keep it on topic.

On another note: I saw the IBTL's the appropriate parties will be banned for a period of 24 hrs


----------

